# Galaxy S3 Locked to Unlock



## SomeGuy23 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey Guys,

If I was to purchase a S3 locked to Tmobile, and used a prepaid card (Tmobile's Monthly 4G Prepaid Service) will I then be able to browse using HSPA + speeds? And if I root my phone after purchase will I be able to unlock it as well and still be able to access 4G or will it turn to Edge/2g.

Thanks!


----------



## fsx100 (Jun 11, 2012)

I) yes

Ii) there isn't a known/ reliable unlock app out for rooted S3's, yet.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------

